# Snake found in spice shelves at coles



## Friller2009 (Aug 19, 2021)

Snake slithers out of spice shelves at Sydney supermarket


The python greeted the woman at the spice shelves - luckily, she happened to be a snake rescuer.



www.bbc.com


----------



## Pythonguy1 (Aug 19, 2021)

Friller2009 said:


> Snake slithers out of spice shelves at Sydney supermarket
> 
> 
> The python greeted the woman at the spice shelves - luckily, she happened to be a snake rescuer.
> ...


I would say that diamond python got itself into a rather.... spicy situation ?


----------



## cagey (Aug 19, 2021)

I went today; they had run out of them with no indication when they will be next in stock.


----------



## stylusmobilus (Oct 16, 2021)

cagey said:


> I went today; they had run out of them with no indication when they will be next in stock.


You can pick them up on eBay but you’ll pay ten times the amount. Mothers are screaming because they can’t complete their collection for their kids. Coles don’t know if they’ll be getting any more of these collectables in.


----------

